# ✿ вυn'ѕ aʀт (•͈⌔•͈⑅) ✿ livestream : Off



## buuunii (Nov 5, 2014)

*✿ вυn'ѕ aʀт (•͈⌔•͈⑅) ✿ livestream : Off*

*Bun's Art Dump*

This is a place where I will be posting my doodles
Feel free to chat and whatnot

On occasions I will host live streams
You are all more than welcomed to join!



Spoiler: Pixel goodness

































































Spoiler: more Pixels














































Spoiler: experimental













Spoiler: Walking Chibis











































Spoiler: Old Siggys



150 pixels:




200 pixels:










250 pixels:
























[spoiler="My town Gijinka!]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	































[/spoiler]

My baby:




​


----------



## buuunii (Nov 5, 2014)

Join livestream: check my latest post

*Livestream Rules*​-Keep it clean, cursing to a minimum
-Only 10 people allowed (including me)
-Do not request art
-Constructive criticism is welcomed
-Be nice to others
-Questions welcomed

SOMETIMES I USE THESE SITES:
https://picarto.tv/live/channel.php?watch=buuunii
https://new.livestream.com/accounts/1899097/events/3613663​
*Thread Rules​*-Constructive criticism is welcomed
-Don't be rude. Please.
-Be nice to others
-Questions welcomed.
-If I'm not taking commissions please don't ask for art​


----------



## buuunii (Nov 5, 2014)

*

Commissions currently: CLOSED

Check out real cash commissions info here:* boo

Any questions please just message me here or on my tumblr.
Thank you!
I'm thinking of opening commissions after I finish my current requests
I will be posting here when they are open! :>​


----------



## buuunii (Nov 7, 2014)

*

Art of Bunnii!*

this is all art that is of my mayor or drawn for me
with credit given for each by clicking the image! ^^




Spoiler: ART HNNNG



gotta update this lol


----------



## buuunii (Nov 13, 2014)

YAY ART DUMP WOOO!!


----------



## gnoixaim (Nov 13, 2014)




----------



## buuunii (Nov 13, 2014)

gurl omg!


----------



## buuunii (Nov 13, 2014)

https://join.me/921-228-512


----------



## buuunii (Nov 13, 2014)

https://join.me/457-392-256


----------



## kesttang (Nov 13, 2014)

You're awesome.


----------



## Cuppycakez (Nov 13, 2014)

She's the bomb!


----------



## buuunii (Nov 13, 2014)

Vhghcgdxrgrynuimkkjnuv omfg guys >. <


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Nov 13, 2014)

buuunii said:


> Vhghcgdxrgrynuimkkjnuv omfg guys >. <



Yuss you are the snazziest/bombiest


----------



## Shirohibiki (Nov 14, 2014)

i love your art so much ahhh!!! i was wondering who drew all those cute blinking pictures qvq i also sent you a message~


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 14, 2014)

the buuunni bomb is chugging through
I need some ballin art from you
don't have enough
for your great stuff
so I guess ill sit here blue
oh poo


----------



## buuunii (Nov 18, 2014)

https://join.me/150-971-312

- - - Post Merge - - -

early morning stream 

- - - Post Merge - - -

https://join.me/829-827-087

- - - Post Merge - - -

https://join.me/895-070-372


----------



## buuunii (Nov 18, 2014)




----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Nov 18, 2014)

buuunii said:


>



OMG CUTENESS OVERLOAD<(^_^


----------



## Cudon (Nov 18, 2014)

Your art is awesome c: Gonna lurk the commissions for a spot once I'm sure what I'd want uwu


----------



## buuunii (Nov 18, 2014)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> OMG CUTENESS OVERLOAD<(^_^



let's hope pengu likes it XD

- - - Post Merge - - -



Dinomates said:


> Your art is awesome c: Gonna lurk the commissions for a spot once I'm sure what I'd want uwu


thank you ;w;
heheh oki <3


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Nov 18, 2014)

buuunii said:


> let's hope pengu likes it XD
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



I sure think she will xD


----------



## Sholee (Nov 18, 2014)

<3 it!


----------



## buuunii (Nov 18, 2014)

Sholee said:


> <3 it!



OMG THAT THUMBS UP THO


----------



## buuunii (Nov 21, 2014)

https://join.me/628-390-266

- - - Post Merge - - -

https://join.me/897-992-443

- - - Post Merge - - -

god dammit =_=

https://join.me/821-436-252

- - - Post Merge - - -

my interwebs hates me tonight

https://join.me/836-367-076


----------



## buuunii (Nov 21, 2014)

https://join.me/546-710-038

- - - Post Merge - - -

lets talk about my hatred for join me r/n
https://join.me/714-924-146


----------



## pengutango (Nov 21, 2014)

Aww. D: Sucks you're having so many issues with join.me today... </3


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Nov 21, 2014)

pengutango said:


> Aww. D: Sucks you're having so many issues with join.me today... </3



This^ >:


----------



## buuunii (Nov 21, 2014)

Yeah. I have to go anyway. My parents told me to get off the comp v.v


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Nov 21, 2014)

buuunii said:


> Yeah. I have to go anyway. My parents told me to get off the comp v.v



Tis' ok<3 Looking forward to the next time ;D

Edit-looks super perfect so far<3<3


----------



## buuunii (Nov 21, 2014)

Yaaaaaay glad you think so ;w; hopefully I don't mess up the animation


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Nov 21, 2014)

buuunii said:


> Yaaaaaay glad you think so ;w; hopefully I don't mess up the animation



You won't ;P I just know it mwahaha<3


----------



## buuunii (Nov 23, 2014)




----------



## Angelmarina (Nov 23, 2014)

It's so cute!!


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Nov 23, 2014)

buuunii said:


>



UWAHHH OMG LOVE IT She's absolutely perfect<3 Thank you so much Can't wait to see my lovely OC/Husband huhu<3


----------



## buuunii (Nov 24, 2014)

GLAD YOU LIKED IT!!

ALSO

experimented with a new lil VERY SIMPIFIED chibi
what you guys think????




​


----------



## Cudon (Nov 24, 2014)

Aww its adorable <u<


----------



## EmmaFrost (Nov 24, 2014)

buuunii said:


> GLAD YOU LIKED IT!!
> 
> ALSO
> 
> ...


It's sooooo adorable!!


----------



## buuunii (Nov 24, 2014)

lets try to livestream 

https://new.livestream.com/accounts/1899097/events/3613663


----------



## pengutango (Nov 24, 2014)

Oh, you're using the new livestream site, so you need an account to actually join it. XP It's different from the other livestream site.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Confusing I know. D: I didn't know there were two different ones until I tried to make one. XD


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Nov 24, 2014)

disconnection ;-;


----------



## buuunii (Nov 24, 2014)

idk what happened but it should still be up


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Nov 24, 2014)

buuunii said:


> GLAD YOU LIKED IT!!
> 
> ALSO
> 
> ...



i like it
(late reply omg)


----------



## buuunii (Nov 24, 2014)

WOOOOOOOOO THAT WAS FUN AND MORE SUCCESSFUL GUYS

TIME TO GO TO WORK FOR MEEEEE

BUT FIRST LOOK AT MY BABY ;3;


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Nov 24, 2014)

buuunii said:


> WOOOOOOOOO THAT WAS FUN AND MORE SUCCESSFUL GUYS
> 
> TIME TO GO TO WORK FOR MEEEEE
> 
> ...



I may try livestream for my graphics xD And that was fun, thanks for streaming

Love dat Zombie<3


----------



## Sepia (Nov 24, 2014)

Your art is georgeous! I love it. 

You didn't say anything about art trades so I wanted to ask if they were an option?


----------



## buuunii (Nov 25, 2014)

Sepia said:


> Your art is georgeous! I love it.
> 
> You didn't say anything about art trades so I wanted to ask if they were an option?


Thank you dear!!

I may do art trades but not right now.
Though I'm obsessing with art >.>;;;
I just got so much to draw XD


----------



## pengutango (Nov 25, 2014)

That simplified chibi is just too cute! :3 Same with the zombie! Why is your art so cute?! XD <3



Kairi-Kitten said:


> I may try livestream for my graphics xD And that was fun, thanks for streaming
> 
> Love dat Zombie<3



Just beware that if you don't have a lotta CPU (or was it RAM, damn it, I forget which right now... but anyway...), the Livestream Procaster is notorious for eating a lot of your computer's resources. If you have a decent and recent-ish computer, you should be fine. But, keep that in mind.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Nov 25, 2014)

pengutango said:


> That simplified chibi is just too cute! :3 Same with the zombie! Why is your art so cute?! XD <3
> 
> 
> 
> Just beware that if you don't have a lotta CPU (or was it RAM, damn it, I forget which right now... but anyway...), the Livestream Procaster is notorious for eating a lot of your computer's resources. If you have a decent and recent-ish computer, you should be fine. But, keep that in mind.



I have a new laptop, hmmm may think on it haha; doesn't sound too good tho'


----------



## kyukon (Nov 25, 2014)

//rolls in and falls out


----------



## pengutango (Nov 25, 2014)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> I have a new laptop, hmmm may think on it haha; doesn't sound too good tho'



My laptop is considered a dinosaur. XD At 7 years old at least, it's still kickin'. Newer computers have much more RAM and better CPU generally, so running more intense streaming programs should be fine.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Nov 25, 2014)

pengutango said:


> My laptop is considered a dinosaur. XD At 7 years old at least, it's still kickin'. Newer computers have much more RAM and better CPU generally, so running more intense streaming programs should be fine.



Glad to hear that, I should be all good to go then I hope my laptop lasts that long lol xD


----------



## buuunii (Nov 25, 2014)

kyukon said:


> //rolls in and falls out



KYUU NUUUUUUU *tries to catch*


----------



## buuunii (Nov 26, 2014)

I don't wanna work. I wanna be at home drawing (ﾉ◕ヮ◕)ﾉ*:･ﾟ✧


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Nov 26, 2014)

buuunii said:


> I don't wanna work. I wanna be at home drawing (ﾉ◕ヮ◕)ﾉ*:･ﾟ✧



Work is only good for moneyz (good for life tho' xD), Drawing sounds fun, hope you get to have some fun soon<3


----------



## buuunii (Nov 27, 2014)




----------



## Shirohibiki (Nov 27, 2014)

buuunii said:


>



SPUTTERS, CHOKES, AND DIES
I AM VERY THANKFUL FOR THIS PICTUREL OOK AT HOW gODDAMNH ****Ing cUTE IT IS HOLY ****
THANK YOU SO MUCH SCREECHES I LOVEI T AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH/////// CRIES A LOT THANK YOU!!!!! OMG THANK YOU OGMDFGKLDFJFDG
CAN I HAVE THE TUMBLR LINK AND SUTFF AHHHH I LOVEI T TYSM JDFGDFGFD


----------



## buuunii (Nov 29, 2014)

*Small announcement:
*
I have finals coming up so the commissions I have to do will take slightly longer than expected.
I'm very sorry for the inconvenience.
I haven't been around the forums much and I won't be for a couple weeks
Just letting you guys know ahead of time
I'll occassionally pop up between breaks, school and work
But I would like to focus on finishing this semester first :>​


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Nov 29, 2014)

buuunii said:


> *Small announcement:
> *
> I have finals coming up so the commissions I have to do will take slightly longer than expected.
> I'm very sorry for the inconvenience.
> ...



OMG take all the time you need, life prioritizes over all else >_< Best of luck with school, Bunbuns<3<(^_^


----------



## Angelmarina (Dec 1, 2014)

Best of luck with everything, my finals are coming up soon too! I have one on thursday, good luck with all of yours and take your time.


----------



## buuunii (Dec 13, 2014)

I'm back!! Kinda... AHAHA
But I have to go to work now! ;w;

I'll reply to everything later >w>


----------



## Gregriii (Dec 13, 2014)

Your pixel chibis are pixel? OMG So they cost to make a lot, no? o.o


----------



## Acrewoodx (Dec 13, 2014)

They are amazing! I wish I could draw like you 
Do you take requests? Totally understand if you dont, your talent tho&#55357;&#56396;


----------



## buuunii (Dec 13, 2014)

Gregriii said:


> Your pixel chibis are pixel? OMG So they cost to make a lot, no? o.o



They're with a binary tool that makes it all squares instead of a smooth line so I call them pixely XD
And I've been auctioning them off >w>

- - - Post Merge - - -



Acrewoodx said:


> They are amazing! I wish I could draw like you
> Do you take requests? Totally understand if you dont, your talent tho��



Thank you!
Right now im going to finish the current requests. After that I might have open spots.


----------



## Acrewoodx (Dec 13, 2014)

> Thank you!
> Right now im going to finish the current requests. After that I might have open spots.



When you do, Id love to put in a request! Looking for someone to make a Chibi of my mayor  x


----------



## buuunii (Dec 13, 2014)

Acrewoodx said:


> When you do, Id love to put in a request! Looking for someone to make a Chibi of my mayor  x



Cool cool cool well the Link to my commissions is in my dig. That's for real money commissions. I'm not sure yet if I'll do BTB right now :0


----------



## Acrewoodx (Dec 13, 2014)

buuunii said:


> Cool cool cool well the Link to my commissions is in my dig. That's for real money commissions. I'm not sure yet if I'll do BTB right now :0



Alright, well, I dont think real money is gonna happen for me. If you do decide to do BTB Ill happily give you everything Ive got x


----------



## buuunii (Dec 14, 2014)

Acrewoodx said:


> Alright, well, I dont think real money is gonna happen for me. If you do decide to do BTB Ill happily give you everything Ive got x



Alright!
I'll maybe open a mini shop with tiny chibis after finish my current commissions...
MAYBE


----------



## kesttang (Dec 14, 2014)

Bump. Great idea!


----------



## buuunii (Dec 14, 2014)

https://join.me/655-648-260


----------



## buuunii (Dec 14, 2014)




----------



## Kattiel (Dec 14, 2014)

Oh my goodness such cuteness *A*
I love these so much, the soft lines and pale colours nhhh
Adorable, please keep it up <3


----------



## Angelmarina (Dec 14, 2014)

buuunii said:


>



OMG, it's sooooooooo cute! Tysm, please pm me when you can. ^^


----------



## Allison (Dec 14, 2014)

Maybe one day I can get a piece of that a ss art


----------



## buuunii (Dec 15, 2014)

Allison said:


> Maybe one day I can get a piece of that a ss art



I was at work when I read this and just burst out laughing
thank you for this XD

- - - Post Merge - - -



Kattiel said:


> Oh my goodness such cuteness *A*
> I love these so much, the soft lines and pale colours nhhh
> Adorable, please keep it up <3



I love pale colors. Pale colors are life


----------



## buuunii (Dec 15, 2014)

https://join.me/490-101-990


----------



## buuunii (Dec 16, 2014)

https://join.me/226-382-590

- - - Post Merge - - -

my connection is being a butt v.v
maybe tomorrow!!


----------



## buuunii (Dec 16, 2014)

Anyone there? Should I bother doing a livestream??


----------



## pengutango (Dec 16, 2014)

I'll pop in for a lil while if you stream right now.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Dec 16, 2014)

Ack I either miss the stream or usually am not here Dx


----------



## Cuppycakez (Dec 16, 2014)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Ack I either miss the stream or usually am not here Dx



Same.  And I love Buuniis artttttttttttttttttttt


----------



## buuunii (Dec 17, 2014)

https://join.me/938-602-872


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Dec 17, 2014)

Spoiler



And her husband>>
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




And his outfit>>
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and





<He has longer hair tied with a blue thin ribbon. orz sorry it's hard to get his full outfit in xD He has a long coat on that's from ancient china and he has an iron fan on his back in a holder or his hand





<Essentially his entire outfit xD So hard to find anything decent. From DA had to resize (has hair like in this pic) xD


----------



## tamagotchi (Dec 17, 2014)

your baby is FRICKgIN CUTE


----------



## buuunii (Dec 17, 2014)

had to go but that was nice!
ill finish the drawing tomorrow and start on other commissions >:'D

- - - Post Merge - - -



RetroT said:


> your baby is FRICKgIN CUTE



dawww thank you!
I wanna make a mini comic with him
but i suck at story XD


----------



## gnoixaim (Dec 17, 2014)

DIDN'T EVEN SAY GOODBYE. RUDE!

<3


----------



## buuunii (Dec 17, 2014)

gnoixaim said:


> DIDN'T EVEN SAY GOODBYE. RUDE!
> 
> <3



IT WOULDNT LET ME


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Dec 17, 2014)

Well it looks fab ;D can't wait to see it tomorrow<3


----------



## Noodles_ (Dec 18, 2014)

hiiiiii buns! <3


----------



## buuunii (Dec 18, 2014)

Noodles_ said:


> hiiiiii buns! <3



HEY GURL HEY

- - - Post Merge - - -

https://join.me/571-160-749


----------



## sej (Dec 18, 2014)

Hiya!  I would love to buy some art! I am willing to pay 1.3k! 
Your art is amazing!


----------



## buuunii (Dec 18, 2014)

Sej said:


> Hiya!  I would love to buy some art! I am willing to pay 1.3k!
> Your art is amazing!



I'm about to do an auction!! ;O


----------



## sej (Dec 18, 2014)

buuunii said:


> I'm about to do an auction!! ;O



Ooo I will so be there!


----------



## buuunii (Dec 18, 2014)

https://join.me/571-160-749


----------



## sej (Dec 18, 2014)

I will try and join the stream!


----------



## buuunii (Dec 18, 2014)




----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Dec 18, 2014)

buuunii said:


>



AAAAHHHH SO PERFECT<3<3 Thanks Buns


----------



## buuunii (Dec 18, 2014)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> AAAAHHHH SO PERFECT<3<3 Thanks Buns



IF YOU WANT ANYTHING CHANGED LET ME KNOW


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Dec 18, 2014)

buuunii said:


> IF YOU WANT ANYTHING CHANGED LET ME KNOW



Hmmm could his coat be maybe #ffee87 and his eyes be a slightly golden amber of your choice? Too many colors in his eyes for color codes lol unless it's easier to use xD, otherwise I am smitten with this piece<<33


----------



## buuunii (Dec 18, 2014)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Hmmm could his coat be maybe #ffee87 and his eyes be a slightly golden amber of your choice? Too many colors in his eyes for color codes lol unless it's easier to use xD, otherwise I am smitten with this piece<<33



https://join.me/643-971-100

join the livestream and let me know how you like it


----------



## buuunii (Dec 18, 2014)




----------



## buuunii (Dec 18, 2014)

I HAVE TO GO BUT ILL BE ONLINE FOR A BIT


----------



## buuunii (Dec 20, 2014)

https://join.me/325-086-306


----------



## buuunii (Dec 20, 2014)




----------



## sej (Dec 20, 2014)

buuunii said:


>



Omg I love it to pieces omg. *dies*

Thank you sooooooooooo much!


----------



## buuunii (Dec 20, 2014)

Sej said:


> Omg I love it to pieces omg. *dies*
> 
> Thank you sooooooooooo much!



Glad you like it ;w;

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sometimes I work
Other times I doodle at work


----------



## sej (Dec 20, 2014)

buuunii said:


> Glad you like it ;w;
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Aha ~
Do you know how I can make it into an avatar with like a background with still the animation?
Could you maybe do that please? I would maybe like it pink? I am paying TBT bells!


----------



## Gregriii (Dec 20, 2014)

I feel that my life has no sense without one of these chibis. I NEED ONE OMG


----------



## sej (Dec 20, 2014)

Gregriii said:


> I feel that my life has no sense without one of these chibis. I NEED ONE OMG



Are you jelly?


----------



## buuunii (Dec 20, 2014)

Sej said:


> Aha ~
> Do you know how I can make it into an avatar with like a background with still the animation?
> Could you maybe do that please? I would maybe like it pink? I am paying TBT bells!



I don't really know how to do that plus I'm at work
I know pengu does them pretty good!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Gregriii said:


> I feel that my life has no sense without one of these chibis. I NEED ONE OMG



YOU HAVE A MIGHTY NEED


----------



## buuunii (Dec 21, 2014)

Spoiler: no jumpy


----------



## sej (Dec 21, 2014)

buuunii said:


> Spoiler: no jumpy



That looks so cute! 
Good job buuunii!


----------



## buuunii (Dec 22, 2014)

https://join.me/761-707-980

need help with something!HQHJXmsdngacfdugS


----------



## buuunii (Dec 22, 2014)




----------



## BungoTheElf (Dec 22, 2014)

those gijinkas are adorable holy heck qvq<333


----------



## gnoixaim (Dec 22, 2014)

Make a sig. for yourself now


----------



## Sholee (Dec 22, 2014)

ommgg beau & marina!! <3


----------



## Amissapanda (Dec 22, 2014)

WOW. Those gijinkas chibs.  Is that Beau and Cookie, omfggggg.

I'm dying of cute.

And I agree with gnoi---they'd make a fabulous sig of your villagers!


----------



## buuunii (Dec 22, 2014)

lynn105 said:


> those gijinkas are adorable holy heck qvq<333



Yay!! Thank you ;v;

- - - Post Merge - - -



gnoixaim said:


> Make a sig. for yourself now



ILL MAKE ONE AS SOON AS I GET HOME!!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sholee said:


> ommgg beau & marina!! <3



I love how beau turned out. His sweater is adorable <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Amissapanda said:


> WOW. Those gijinkas chibs.  Is that Beau and Cookie, omfggggg.
> 
> I'm dying of cute.
> 
> And I agree with gnoi---they'd make a fabulous sig of your villagers!



ALL THE fabulousness!! YES SOON


----------



## pengutango (Dec 22, 2014)

That's frickin' adorable! Totally agree with Mia that you should make a sig out of those gijinkas.


----------



## buuunii (Dec 22, 2014)

https://join.me/677-465-927


----------



## Gracelia (Dec 22, 2014)

ah, those gijinkas are all really  cute! :')


----------



## buuunii (Dec 22, 2014)

Gracelia said:


> ah, those gijinkas are all really  cute! :')



AND ITS NOW A SIGNATURE

- - - Post Merge - - -

the stream was dead so... XD


----------



## gnoixaim (Dec 22, 2014)

buuunii said:


> AND ITS NOW A SIGNATURE
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> the stream was dead so... XD



I JUST WANT TO SQUEEZE FLURRY.


----------



## Acrewoodx (Dec 22, 2014)

Its sooooo cute! Wish I could draw like that, love your style  x


----------



## Nanobyte (Dec 22, 2014)

you're going to kill me with the cutene-HNNNGNGGGGGG


----------



## buuunii (Dec 22, 2014)

gnoixaim said:


> I JUST WANT TO SQUEEZE FLURRY.



I LOVE HER OVERSIZED SWEATER

- - - Post Merge - - -



Acrewoodx said:


> Its sooooo cute! Wish I could draw like that, love your style  x



JUST DRAW AND PRACTICE! I BELIEVE AT YOU

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nanobyte said:


> you're going to kill me with the cutene-HNNNGNGGGGGG



DOES SOMEONE KNOW CPR DONT DIE AHHH


----------



## buuunii (Dec 23, 2014)

LOOK AT THIS TINY BBY


----------



## sej (Dec 23, 2014)

buuunii said:


> LOOK AT THIS TINY BBY



I would buy that! 
It looks awesome!


----------



## Acrewoodx (Dec 23, 2014)

Sej said:


> I would buy that!
> It looks awesome!



So would I! How cute to put that in your posts ^^ x


----------



## sej (Dec 23, 2014)

Acrewoodx said:


> So would I! How cute to put that in your posts ^^ x



I know right


----------



## buuunii (Dec 23, 2014)

Ima sell them.. Eheheheh


----------



## sej (Dec 23, 2014)

buuunii said:


> Ima sell them.. Eheheheh



Omg sell me one please


----------



## gnoixaim (Dec 23, 2014)

buuunii said:


> Ima sell them.. Eheheheh



i should automatically get one j/s <3


----------



## Allison (Dec 23, 2014)

buuunii said:


> Ima sell them.. Eheheheh



I'd buy.


----------



## buuunii (Dec 23, 2014)

what's a good price?
50?


----------



## eleanorshock (Dec 23, 2014)

Wow! I just wanna say that I think your art is really amazing! I could never draw something like that. I would buy <33


----------



## buuunii (Dec 23, 2014)

eleanorshock said:


> Wow! I just wanna say that I think your art is really amazing! I could never draw something like that. I would buy <33



YOU CAN DRAW IF YOU BELIEVE AHHHH THANK YOU


----------



## Allison (Dec 23, 2014)

buuunii said:


> what's a good price?
> 50?



50 BTB? I can definitely do that.


----------



## buuunii (Dec 23, 2014)

- - - Post Merge - - -

oops lol


----------



## buuunii (Dec 24, 2014)

My pixels were a success! Next step: WORLD DOMINATION


----------



## buuunii (Dec 25, 2014)

*MERRY CHRISTMAS GUYS*


----------



## leepotato (Dec 25, 2014)

Oi, I just wanted to say that your art is amazing and sooo cute >w<


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Dec 25, 2014)

buuunii said:


> *MERRY CHRISTMAS GUYS*



Merry Christmas, Bunbun 8D Hope you're having a lovely holiday<(^_^


----------



## buuunii (Dec 25, 2014)

THANK YOU SWEETIE

NOW ON TO THE ONLY XMAS THEMES DRAWING IT MADE


----------



## Cudon (Dec 25, 2014)

Ugh I love it ;o;


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Dec 25, 2014)

buuunii said:


> THANK YOU SWEETIE
> 
> NOW ON TO THE ONLY XMAS THEMES DRAWING IT MADE



You're absolutely welcome, love<3

And wooooououoouuuu *squishes cuteness tightly* : O


----------



## buuunii (Jan 4, 2015)

Considering opening real cash commissions because i want a stuffed animal AHAHAH


----------



## Saaaakisuchan (Jan 4, 2015)

Do you do TBT comissions?
edit: These are so cute! Especially Diana.


----------



## buuunii (Jan 4, 2015)

CuteLuka<3 said:


> Do you do TBT comissions?
> edit: These are so cute! Especially Diana.



Sometimes. If I need TBT but right now I really want that teddy bear XD
And thank you!!


----------



## snapdragon (Jan 4, 2015)

buuunii said:


> Considering opening real cash commissions because i want a stuffed animal AHAHAH



do you have openings for cash commissions? <:

- - - Post Merge - - -

[please pm me if you do!]


----------



## buuunii (Jan 8, 2015)




----------



## aleshapie (Jan 8, 2015)

So cute!!


----------



## Sholee (Jan 8, 2015)

OHHH MY GODDDS! ankha & kabuki = <3


----------



## buuunii (Jan 13, 2015)

what im drawing for my mama


----------



## Nemui-Kuroe" (Jan 13, 2015)

buuunii said:


> what im drawing for my mama


Omg! Its adorable buuunii ^^
I bet she will love it, your art is beautiful ღ


----------



## EmmaFrost (Jan 13, 2015)

Your art is so fantastic, buuunii <3


----------



## buuunii (Jan 13, 2015)

Nemui-Kuroe" said:


> Omg! Its adorable buuunii ^^
> I bet she will love it, your art is beautiful ღ



Daww thank you<3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Illyana said:


> Your art is so fantastic, buuunii <3



AGGSAKKSHSGSLjd <333 thank you sweetie!


----------



## Allison (Jan 13, 2015)

What'cha doing for your mom?


----------



## buuunii (Jan 13, 2015)

Allison said:


> What'cha doing for your mom?



She wanted an angel :0


----------



## buuunii (Jan 16, 2015)

UUUUUUUUUUUGH I SUCK AT COLORING SO HARD


----------



## Gracelia (Jan 16, 2015)

aww that piece for your mum is looking really cute! dw, you're doing great at colouring. 
i haven't checked out your art lately, but ... it's amazing as always! :,)


----------



## buuunii (Jan 17, 2015)

My mom wanted to hang up her drawing
Quality crappy, and colors came out a bit darker than I thought
But I like it and so did she :>


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Jan 17, 2015)

buuunii said:


> View attachment 81075
> My mom wanted to hang up her drawing
> Quality crappy, and colors came out a bit darker than I thought
> But I like it and so did she :>



Ahhhhhh too cute!! *v*


----------



## sej (Jan 17, 2015)

emmatheweirdo said:


> Ahhhhhh too cute!! *v*



^^ c:


----------



## buuunii (Jan 17, 2015)

Also this is a thing


----------



## snapdragon (Jan 17, 2015)

buuunii said:


> Also this is a thing
> 
> View attachment 81112



OMG THESE ARE SO PRECIOUS BUUUNII!!!!


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Jan 17, 2015)

ahhhhhhhh so fricking cute!! does that spell something? it's kinda hard to read ;w;


----------



## buuunii (Jan 18, 2015)

emmatheweirdo said:


> ahhhhhhhh so fricking cute!! does that spell something? it's kinda hard to read ;w;



It spells out my name XD
Gotta reprint!


----------



## DaCoSim (Jan 18, 2015)

Oh buuunii. My goodness. You have SOOOOOO much talent. I luv them. So jelly!!!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Where did you get these frames???? They are fabulous!!!!


----------



## buuunii (Jan 18, 2015)

I got them from michaels


----------



## DaCoSim (Jan 18, 2015)

Heads to michaels!!!! I need frames like that!!!


----------



## DaCoSim (Jan 18, 2015)

Look, buuunii! She's all fixed in my sig!!!! YAY!!!!


----------



## buuunii (Jan 18, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Look, buuunii! She's all fixed in my sig!!!! YAY!!!!



Woo!!


----------



## Allison (Jan 18, 2015)

Oh man those chibis are looking cute. I was planning on buying a triple set if your slots allowed it lol. Because I have tbt to throw around.


----------



## buuunii (Jan 18, 2015)

Allison said:


> Oh man those chibis are looking cute. I was planning on buying a triple set if your slots allowed it lol. Because I have tbt to throw around.



MAYBE
Though I haven't been able to work on commissions ;-;


----------



## sej (Jan 18, 2015)

Omg buuunii your art is too cute! <3


----------



## buuunii (Jan 19, 2015)

Thank you
You all are so sweet ;3;


----------



## Gregriii (Jan 19, 2015)

I hope you do an art raffle ;-;


----------



## buuunii (Jan 19, 2015)

Gregriii said:


> I hope you do an art raffle ;-;



I was thinking that when I finished my town actually XD
Too bad I suck at making my town *sobs*


----------



## sej (Jan 19, 2015)

Omg I would love if you did a raffle! c:
And I'm sure your town looks beautiful <3


----------



## buuunii (Jan 19, 2015)

Sej said:


> Omg I would love if you did a raffle! c:
> And I'm sure your town looks beautiful <3



its a wasteland yeah it totally is ahahah


----------



## sej (Jan 19, 2015)

buuunii said:


> its a wasteland yeah it totally is ahahah



Cool! Are you drawing your town currently? I'm sure that looks beautiful as well! C:


----------



## buuunii (Jan 19, 2015)

Sej said:


> Cool! Are you drawing your town currently? I'm sure that looks beautiful as well! C:



No, just fixing IG xP


----------



## sej (Jan 19, 2015)

buuunii said:


> No, just fixing IG xP



Oh aha. 
I sure that looks amazing then! Are you arranging flowers orrrrrrrrrr?


----------



## buuunii (Jan 24, 2015)




----------



## Gregriii (Jan 24, 2015)

Harry potter?


----------



## Emzy (Jan 24, 2015)

Omg is that  my bae  toothless?


----------



## buuunii (Jan 24, 2015)

Its Hogwarts AU commissions for the lovely Callaway!!


----------



## Gregriii (Jan 24, 2015)

You opened the shop? ;-;


----------



## buuunii (Jan 24, 2015)

Gregriii said:


> You opened the shop? ;-;



Nooo ;3;


----------



## Emzy (Jan 24, 2015)

buuunii said:


> Nooo ;3;



*forces bazooka to your head* open ur shop and take my money + my soul buuunii i need those walking bbys xD


----------



## buuunii (Jan 24, 2015)

Emzy said:


> *forces bazooka to your head* open ur shop and take my money + my soul buuunii i need those walking bbys xD



I might open commissions since I need extra cash v.v


----------



## DaCoSim (Jan 24, 2015)

OOoooohhh, those are DARLING, buuunii!!!


----------



## Emzy (Jan 24, 2015)

buuunii said:


> I might open commissions since I need extra cash v.v



Ahhh ;A; time to go Rob a bank OTL  wish i could use real cash lol but good luck ^7^


----------



## buuunii (Jan 24, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> OOoooohhh, those are DARLING, buuunii!!!



thank you uwu

- - - Post Merge - - -



Emzy said:


> Ahhh ;A; time to go Rob a bank OTL  wish i could use real cash lol but good luck ^7^



heheh why must we be so broke


----------



## aleshapie (Jan 28, 2015)

WHY o WHY must you do such cute art?! You make me CrAzY! (ok...yes, already was crazy...but still...) 

I am SO in love with the HP chibs! OMG! 

(you know how I feel about HP...js...still waiting on my butterbeer, btw...)


----------



## Geneve (Jan 28, 2015)

Your art style is adorable omg.

I'll have to catch a livestream sometime.


----------



## buuunii (Jan 30, 2015)

I'd like to apologize to anyone who got sucked in into the little incident earlier. C'est la vie.
And life goes on... //sigh

On brighter news! There's a Harry potter event happening at universal and im so excited! So many nerds like meeeee


----------



## aleshapie (Jan 30, 2015)

Gee.... Thanks for bragging! Ugh! One more thing to have my panties in a knot over!


----------



## buuunii (Jan 31, 2015)

aleshapie said:


> Gee.... Thanks for bragging! Ugh! One more thing to have my panties in a knot over!



I'm sorry </3

- - - Post Merge - - -

Anyone alive? Might livestream....


----------



## buuunii (Jan 31, 2015)

//noms on tablet

quick doodle ahaha


----------



## sej (Jan 31, 2015)

buuunii said:


> //noms on tablet
> 
> quick doodle ahaha



You call this a doodle, that is a frikin' masterpiece!
/dies


----------



## Emzy (Jan 31, 2015)

Omg bun teach me your impeccable skillzzzzzz


----------



## Emzy (Jan 31, 2015)

Omg bun teach me your impeccable skillzzzzzz


----------



## buuunii (Jan 31, 2015)

Emzy said:


> Omg bun teach me your impeccable skillzzzzzz



Dude I got no skills

But here's the steps:
1. Put the pen on the tablet
2. Open SAI
3. Pray to the dark lord Voldemort
4. Create art


----------



## Emzy (Feb 1, 2015)

buuunii said:


> Dude I got no skills
> 
> But here's the steps:
> 1. Put the pen on the tablet
> ...



LOL how dare you speak of you know who :OOO 
watch out we got dat bad azz over here


----------



## DaCoSim (Feb 1, 2015)

buuunii said:


> Dude I got no skills
> 
> But here's the steps:
> 1. Put the pen on the tablet
> ...



Ha! May have to try these steps.  My digital art is terrible.


----------



## buuunii (Feb 1, 2015)

Emzy said:


> LOL how dare you speak of you know who :OOO
> watch out we got dat bad azz over here



[AGRESSIVELY BAD ASSES EVERYWHERE]

- - - Post Merge - - -



DaCoSim said:


> Ha! May have to try these steps.  My digital art is terrible.



It only works if you try it multiple times and BELIEVE


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Feb 1, 2015)

i always miss your streams :c


----------



## Gregriii (Feb 1, 2015)

buuunii said:


> [AGRESSIVELY BAD ASSES EVERYWHERE]
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



If I pray to Satan and not to Voldemort it will work??


----------



## buuunii (Feb 1, 2015)

emmatheweirdo said:


> i always miss your streams :c



I didn't stream CUZ no one answered :C
J WAS DOING YO ORDER THO DID YA SEE :'D

- - - Post Merge - - -



Gregriii said:


> If I pray to Satan and not to Voldemort it will work??



Maybe. Double the dark lord maybe means double the ultra KAWAII drawing abilities


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Feb 1, 2015)

buuunii said:


> I didn't stream CUZ no one answered :C
> J WAS DOING YO ORDER THO DID YA SEE :'D



cries no ;w; i wanna watch!! :ccc


----------



## buuunii (Feb 1, 2015)

emmatheweirdo said:


> cries no ;w; i wanna watch!! :ccc



No I meant did you see your order XD
I finished it lol


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Feb 1, 2015)

buuunii said:


> No I meant did you see your order XD
> I finished it lol



OH WAT NO OMFG *runs off*


----------



## buuunii (Feb 1, 2015)

Eheheheeh


----------



## Maris82084 (Feb 1, 2015)

Your art is beautiful. I love the ones with the villagers as stuffed toys. So cute.


----------



## buuunii (Feb 1, 2015)

Maris82084 said:


> Your art is beautiful. I love the ones with the villagers as stuffed toys. So cute.



Thank you dear ;3;
I such at drawing animals but I try XD


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Feb 1, 2015)

BUUUNII BLESS YOU I LOVE YOU


----------



## mayorkaleigh (Feb 1, 2015)

your art is the cutest thing i have ever seen in my entire life
i'm jealous (?･ω･`)


----------



## xTurnip (Feb 1, 2015)

I love your art so much. <3333


----------



## buuunii (Feb 1, 2015)

mayorkaleigh said:


> your art is the cutest thing i have ever seen in my entire life
> i'm jealous (?･ω･`)



No don't be jealous! ;w;

- - - Post Merge - - -



Rebeth13 said:


> I love your art so much. <3333



You're too sweet;3;
Dude your icon looks cool omg


----------



## mayorkaleigh (Feb 1, 2015)

i want one so bad ^w^
but i can't pay for rlc and you aren't doing btb commissions either D;
plus i'm super poor


----------



## buuunii (Feb 1, 2015)

Ugh I know I suck

I wanna open a quick shop with just little sketches
But first I need to draw liek faster //sob


----------



## mayorkaleigh (Feb 2, 2015)

don't rush!
no no, no need to rush perfection ^^


----------



## piichinu (Feb 2, 2015)

buuunii said:


> Ugh I know I suck
> 
> I wanna open a quick shop with just little sketches
> But first I need to draw liek faster //sob



waits


----------



## roroselle (Feb 2, 2015)

omg 

your chibi under the experimental spoiler is too cute
everything of yours is too cute


----------



## buuunii (Feb 2, 2015)

mayorkaleigh said:


> don't rush!
> no no, no need to rush perfection ^^



*rushes anyway*

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bunnee said:


> waits








- - - Post Merge - - -



roroselle said:


> omg
> 
> your chibi under the experimental spoiler is too cute
> everything of yours is too cute


My plan is to take over the world with cute
So thank you for letting me know it's working MWAHAHAHAHHAHA


----------



## roroselle (Feb 2, 2015)

buuunii said:


> My plan is to take over the world with cute
> So thank you for letting me know it's working MWAHAHAHAHHAHA


----------



## buuunii (Feb 2, 2015)

roroselle said:


>



0w0;;; im sorry!!


----------



## roroselle (Feb 2, 2015)

buuunii said:


> 0w0;;; im sorry!!



i'll come out if you draw for me


----------



## buuunii (Feb 2, 2015)

roroselle said:


> i'll come out if you draw for me



*hides under pillow*


----------



## roroselle (Feb 2, 2015)

buuunii said:


> *hides under pillow*



hahaha<3
a girl can try 

carry on with your plans to doom the world with cuteness~~


----------



## buuunii (Feb 2, 2015)

Tiny bun on ma phone
I suck so much /sob


----------



## xTurnip (Feb 2, 2015)

buuunii said:


> Tiny bun on ma phone
> I suck so much /sob



It's so cute. :3

- - - Post Merge - - -



buuunii said:


> You're too sweet;3;
> Dude your icon looks cool omg



Thank you! <3 Pengutango did the avatar for me, I found the art on Google tho. :33


----------



## buuunii (Feb 2, 2015)

- - - Post Merge - - -

new ref >:'D

- - - Post Merge - - -


rawararara


----------



## piichinu (Feb 2, 2015)

YES THOSE CHIBIS


----------



## buuunii (Feb 2, 2015)

Bunnee said:


> YES THOSE CHIBIS



IM THINKING OF SELLING THEM
LIKE SUPAH QUICK AND CHEAP


----------



## sej (Feb 2, 2015)

buuunii said:


> IM THINKING OF SELLING THEM
> LIKE SUPAH QUICK AND CHEAP



Omg please sell them omg please do aha


----------



## piichinu (Feb 2, 2015)

I WOULD BUY EVEN THOUGH IM SAVING


----------



## gnoixaim (Feb 2, 2015)

buuunii said:


> IM THINKING OF SELLING THEM
> LIKE SUPAH QUICK AND CHEAP



girl make me a new ref, ily


----------



## buuunii (Feb 2, 2015)

- - - Post Merge - - -



gnoixaim said:


> girl make me a new ref, ily



gimme yo pics and shiz gurl


----------



## gnoixaim (Feb 2, 2015)

buuunii said:


> View attachment 83156
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



omg, i just wanna squeeze his cheeks <3333

lmao, lemme find mah ****


----------



## buuunii (Feb 2, 2015)

gnoixaim said:


> omg, i just wanna squeeze his cheeks <3333
> 
> lmao, lemme find mah ****



too bad hes a cannibal--i mean axe maniac--i mean uptight butt


----------



## mayorkaleigh (Feb 2, 2015)

he's so cute i wanna kiss his wittle face ( /)w(\✿)
( ͡? ͜ʖ ( ͡? ͜ʖ ( ͡? ͜ʖ ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?) ͜ʖ ͡?)ʖ ͡?)ʖ ͡?)


----------



## PlasmaPower (Feb 2, 2015)

I wish you'd open your tiny pixels shop again. Everyone (by that I mean a lot of people have them) gets cool pixel villagers on their signature and I don't...


----------



## Sholee (Feb 2, 2015)

buuunii said:


> View attachment 83156



I think i need to stop checking this thread! the cuteness is too much!! 
Esp. since there's noo shop for theeesee! 
Buns, you tease you!


----------



## buuunii (Feb 2, 2015)

mayorkaleigh said:


> he's so cute i wanna kiss his wittle face ( /)w(\✿)
> ( ͡? ͜ʖ ( ͡? ͜ʖ ( ͡? ͜ʖ ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?) ͜ʖ ͡?)ʖ ͡?)ʖ ͡?)



That face tho

- - - Post Merge - - -



PlasmaPower said:


> I wish you'd open your tiny pixels shop again. Everyone (by that I mean a lot of people have them) gets cool pixel villagers on their signature and I don't...



I might once I finish my current commissions ;3;

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sholee said:


> I think i need to stop checking this thread! the cuteness is too much!!
> Esp. since there's noo shop for theeesee!
> Buns, you tease you!



There will be sooooon


----------



## mayorkaleigh (Feb 2, 2015)

i felt like it belonged yknow


----------



## Emzy (Feb 3, 2015)

OMG HOW MUCH FOR THE LITTLE CHIBIS? *O*


----------



## buuunii (Feb 3, 2015)

Emzy said:


> OMG HOW MUCH FOR THE LITTLE CHIBIS? *O*



They shall be 100!


----------



## Royce (Feb 3, 2015)

*THESE ARE ADORABLE!!!!

Buunii I LOVE YOUR ART!! *

Fan Boying right NOW

- - - Post Merge - - -

Can I pre order the BABY CHIBI :33333


----------



## buuunii (Feb 3, 2015)

Royce said:


> *THESE ARE ADORABLE!!!!
> 
> Buunii I LOVE YOUR ART!! *
> 
> ...


Sorry no preorders. But it won't be a regular shop with slots so don't worry

My dad took my laptop to work with him so I can't work in any commission
I was gonna open the mini shop but unfortunately I can't even finish my other commission.. ;^;


----------



## Skeol (Feb 3, 2015)

THESE
ARE
SO 
CUTE

/explodes


----------



## buuunii (Feb 3, 2015)

Skeol said:


> THESE
> ARE
> SO
> CUTE
> ...



The cool kids like my art!!
//dies


----------



## Rei Kisaragi (Feb 3, 2015)

Can't wait till my comissions finished!! Omg thank you so much Buunii!! O:


----------



## Emzy (Feb 3, 2015)

ASDFGHJKLLLLL SO AFFORDABLE I NEED THIS LOL
shot for being poor, but make sure you don't underprice urself bun hun <3333


----------



## buuunii (Feb 3, 2015)

Emzy said:


> ASDFGHJKLLLLL SO AFFORDABLE I NEED THIS LOL
> shot for being poor, but make sure you don't underprice urself bun hun <3333



Sell all them drawings gurl
I suck at pricing ugh


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Feb 3, 2015)

Give me those chibis *dies*


----------



## Sholee (Feb 3, 2015)

Emzy said:


> but make sure you don't underprice urself bun hun <3333 [/size]



I agree! I think you should definitely charge more~
I personally would pay AT LEAST 250 for your new chibi

If you're not sure with pricing, you could always hold an auction!


----------



## Loyce (Feb 3, 2015)

stalkstalkstalk.
bunnii you accept art trades by any chance, do you? :0


----------



## Emzy (Feb 3, 2015)

buuunii said:


> Sell all them drawings gurl
> I suck at pricing ugh


I have like no time at all ;A; crais i hate school...


Shroom said:


> stalkstalkstalk.
> bunnii you accept art trades by any chance, do you? :0


oh mi gosh *u* do you? *shoves art at you*


----------



## buuunii (Feb 3, 2015)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Give me those chibis *dies*



DONT DIE!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sholee said:


> I agree! I think you should definitely charge more~
> I personally would pay AT LEAST 250 for your new chibi
> 
> If you're not sure with pricing, you could always hold an auction!



But they're so tiny ;3;

- - - Post Merge - - -



Shroom said:


> stalkstalkstalk.
> bunnii you accept art trades by any chance, do you? :0



I do when I don't have many commissions...
BUT I WOULD ACCEPT LIEK GIMMA ALL DA ARTS

- - - Post Merge - - -



Emzy said:


> I have like no time at all ;A; crais i hate school...
> 
> oh mi gosh *u* do you? *shoves art at you*



I feel YA.. School and work. WITH MIDTERM UGH


----------



## Emzy (Feb 4, 2015)

buuunii said:


> I feel YA.. School and work. WITH MIDTERM UGH



so dead OTL no free time TT3TT


----------



## buuunii (Feb 4, 2015)

Emzy said:


> so dead OTL no free time TT3TT



The struggle is real
I really wanna draw too ;3;


----------



## Emzy (Feb 4, 2015)

buuunii said:


> The struggle is real
> I really wanna draw too ;3;



lettuce crai together OTL


----------



## buuunii (Feb 4, 2015)

Emzy said:


> lettuce crai together OTL



Carrots!!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Feb 4, 2015)

buuunii said:


> DONT DIE!


I will give carrots for them.

Even though they are tiny, its how much you put into them! It's like pixel!


----------



## buuunii (Feb 4, 2015)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> I will give carrots for them.
> 
> Even though they are tiny, its how much you put into them! It's like pixel!



;3;
I'll do a mini auction then


----------



## gnoixaim (Feb 4, 2015)

buuunii said:


> ;3;
> I'll do a mini auction then



get dat $$$$


----------



## buuunii (Feb 4, 2015)

gnoixaim said:


> get dat $$$$



AHAHA ballin' 8)

- - - Post Merge - - -

BUB yay auction first
sobs gotta get my laptop back


----------



## Loyce (Feb 4, 2015)

buuunii said:


> I do when I don't have many commissions...
> BUT I WOULD ACCEPT LIEK GIMMA ALL DA ARTS



aaa when you're not swamped i'd love to trade with you! *^*
i've been stalking your commissions thread also but man you're popular i don't know if i'll ever grab a slot asdfghh.


----------



## buuunii (Feb 4, 2015)

Shroom said:


> aaa when you're not swamped i'd love to trade with you! *^*
> i've been stalking your commissions thread also but man you're popular i don't know if i'll ever grab a slot asdfghh.



Dude yes Id love ma zombie
We can tots trade <3


----------



## Loyce (Feb 4, 2015)

buuunii said:


> Dude yes Id love ma zombie
> We can tots trade <3



omg yes i've seen your art quest i'd love to draw that guy he's super cute!
i'm in class right now though but i'll shoot you a ref over pm when i get home, probably of my mayor.
take your time though, i have commissions and stuff to finish first too ahaha.

thank you so much for the opportunity though, i love your art so much hhh. @o@


----------



## buuunii (Feb 5, 2015)

Back to homework
But first a drawing of a piemaker


That is all


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Feb 5, 2015)

1.77245385

You did homework.


----------



## buuunii (Feb 5, 2015)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> 1.77245385
> 
> You did homework.



What?


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Feb 5, 2015)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> 1.77245385
> 
> You did homework.



Heehee I get it 8'D *nomnomnom*<3


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Feb 5, 2015)

buuunii said:


> What?


*cries* It was a nerd joke. It's the square root of Pi. I'll show myself the door.



Kairi-Kitten said:


> Heehee I get it 8'D *nomnomnom*<3


Yes, I am not forever alone!


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Feb 5, 2015)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> *cries* It was a nerd joke. It's the square root of Pi. I'll show myself the door.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Twas but too much learning of the number pi on my end lol xD


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Feb 5, 2015)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Twas but too much learning of the number pi on my end lol xD


Much numbers, much pie.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Feb 5, 2015)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Much numbers, much pie.



Indeededly so ; ) Deliciously so<3


----------



## azukitan (Feb 5, 2015)

@Chibi & Kairi: *YOU GUYS ARE DORKS XD <333*


Lovin' your drawing by the way. The pie maker is delicious... and so is the pie :9

- - - Post Merge - - -

Confession: I have a thing for anime characters with thick eyebrows


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Feb 5, 2015)

azukitan said:


> @Chibi & Kairi: *YOU GUYS ARE DORKS XD <333*
> 
> 
> Lovin' your drawing by the way. The pie maker is delicious... and so is the pie :9
> ...


Is that so?






Well then goodbye. *closes door*
*Steals Kairi with her*


----------



## azukitan (Feb 5, 2015)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Is that so?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



NUUUUU~~ it was a term of endearment! Come back, my lovelies! TAT *chases after like a crazy person*


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Feb 5, 2015)

azukitan said:


> NUUUUU~~ it was a term of endearment! Come back, my lovelies! TAT *chases after like a crazy person*


Ok then *runs back to you while dragging Kairi*. No more spam in buuuni's thread. XD


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Feb 5, 2015)

azukitan said:


> NUUUUU~~ it was a term of endearment! Come back, my lovelies! TAT *chases after like a crazy person*



Then I am a cute nerd >_<






Full on glasses yuss xD Ah and yuss (ends the spam 8'D)


----------



## azukitan (Feb 5, 2015)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Ok then *runs back to you while dragging Kairi*. No more spam in buuuni's thread. XD



Agreed! Unless she allows it Hahaha!



Kairi-Kitten said:


> Then I am a cute nerd >_<
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Doth mine eyes deceive me? Nay, they do not! There is a herd of megane lovers headed this way! TAKE COVEERRRR OAO


/ends spam for real this time, lol


----------



## buuunii (Feb 5, 2015)

Spam away XD


----------



## buuunii (Feb 14, 2015)




----------



## snapdragon (Feb 14, 2015)

Aww it's The Hidden Owl right??? With Pancetti? CUTE


----------



## buuunii (Feb 14, 2015)

Yeah it's an old trade for hidden ;w;


----------



## plantdroid (Feb 15, 2015)

//inhales everything is _so_ cUTE


----------



## buuunii (Feb 27, 2015)




----------



## snapdragon (Feb 27, 2015)

buuunii said:


> View attachment 85310



ah, is this a new style buuunii??? i really like this!!!!


----------



## oreo (Feb 27, 2015)

buuunii said:


> View attachment 85310



so pretty * A *


----------



## buuunii (Feb 27, 2015)

I don't like how it came out ;-;


----------



## pengutango (Feb 27, 2015)

Ooh~ it's really different from what you usually draw. I think it looks fine. Nice change from what you usually do. My guess, is that since you're so used to drawing chibis, everything else just looks off to you. 

When I think of your art, I think chibis, not that style in the new pic. If you hadn't posted that on your thread, I probably wouldn't be able to guess that you drew it.

It's a double-edged sword, I think, when you have a distinctive style. I know it's your art from a mile away when I see your chibis, because it's really distinctive. That's the plus. People KNOW it's your art. The downside with a distinctive style, even if you draw it well, at times, it can look rather similar to one another over time.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Feb 27, 2015)

buuunii said:


> View attachment 85310



Say whaaaat? : O That's absolutely lovely, Buns<3


----------



## buuunii (Feb 28, 2015)

What irks me is that i used to be a lot better than I am now
And I lost a lot of my confidence because of a professor who put me down for everything i drew. I don't want to blame her but I didn't draw for a whole year and have up almost completely at art. After being judged by a panel of professionals and failing I just quit. When I returned to drawing my skills weren't as strong and now I'm afraid I won't grow more. But I won't give up this time!


----------



## aleshapie (Feb 28, 2015)

Don't let her beat you down, buns!! You are a VERY talented artist! One person's OPINION is just that...an opinion...and you know what they say about those???


----------



## Espurr96 (Feb 28, 2015)

Wow, just wow. The gigantic pixel art section really blew my mind! I would probably lose patients after making the literal foot of the character lol.


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Feb 28, 2015)

buuunii said:


> What irks me is that i used to be a lot better than I am now
> And I lost a lot of my confidence because of a professor who put me down for everything i drew. I don't want to blame her but I didn't draw for a whole year and have up almost completely at art. After being judged by a panel of professionals and failing I just quit. When I returned to drawing my skills weren't as strong and now I'm afraid I won't grow more. But I won't give up this time!



tell them to butt off 

u are too good for them


----------



## Finnian (Mar 1, 2015)

Wowie wowie wow I love this art.


----------



## Allycat (Mar 5, 2015)

obsessed!


----------



## buuunii (Mar 9, 2015)

thank yeeeeh ahhhh ;//w//;

btw which looks better??


----------



## gnoixaim (Mar 9, 2015)

I like the one on the right : )


----------



## rosabelle (Mar 9, 2015)

omg buuunii those are adorable!!! ;u; hm, I vote for the second one!


----------



## roroselle (Mar 9, 2015)

So dang cute!!
The one on the right :3


----------



## buuunii (Mar 11, 2015)

https://join.me/886-167-197

hadn't streamed in a while...


----------



## buuunii (Mar 12, 2015)

drawing for kyu senpai uwu

https://join.me/932-082-339


----------



## buuunii (Mar 12, 2015)

tried a new way of coloring :O


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Mar 12, 2015)

buuunii said:


> tried a new way of coloring :O



It's too byootiful, my eyes! *_*


----------



## buuunii (Mar 12, 2015)

Heheh I really enjoyed drawing her =w=


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Mar 12, 2015)

buuunii said:


> Heheh I really enjoyed drawing her =w=



Well she turned out beautifully : )


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Mar 12, 2015)

Don't want to get near her wings. XD
Amazing Bun~


----------



## buuunii (Mar 12, 2015)

Thank you ;u;


----------



## Creeper$ (Mar 14, 2015)

that is too precious bun


----------



## roroselle (Mar 14, 2015)

buuunii said:


> tried a new way of coloring :O



*drops dead from beauty*
Love how you did the wing-things~


----------



## Emzy (Mar 14, 2015)

OMG GIMME YO SKILLZ


----------



## buuunii (Mar 14, 2015)

roroselle said:


> *drops dead from beauty*
> Love how you did the wing-things~



Thank you!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Emzy said:


> OMG GIMME YO SKILLZ



Shat skillz? There are no skillz hurr


----------



## Sholee (Mar 14, 2015)

your drawings always remind me of balloons for some reason 
<3 the new art, is that an OC? or a char? she's adorbs!


----------



## buuunii (Mar 14, 2015)

BALLOOOONS

it's an oc of Kyu's I believe.


----------



## buuunii (Mar 17, 2015)

https://join.me/692-276-726


----------



## buuunii (Mar 17, 2015)




----------



## Sholee (Mar 17, 2015)

buuunii said:


>



@#$@$@(!(!#!#%%(^@)!!!!!!! sooo cute!! loving the new eyes!!


----------



## buuunii (Mar 17, 2015)

Sholee said:


> @#$@$@(!(!#!#%%(^@)!!!!!!! sooo cute!! loving the new eyes!!



Im experimenting with styles and brushes!!
I love it ahhhh


----------



## buuunii (Mar 19, 2015)

messin around with brushes and coloring


----------



## Sholee (Mar 19, 2015)

buuunii said:


> messin around with brushes and coloring



omggg I want a shop for thiss! actually.. FOR ALL YOUR STYLES!! 
*throws bells at buuunii*


----------



## buuunii (Mar 19, 2015)

Sholee said:


> omggg I want a shop for thiss! actually.. FOR ALL YOUR STYLES!!
> *throws bells at buuunii*



*sobs CUZ needs RL moneys*


----------



## Sholee (Mar 19, 2015)

buuunii said:


> *sobs CUZ needs RL moneys*



goddamnit! I wish I could sell my forum bells for $$


----------



## buuunii (Mar 19, 2015)

I'll probably do a livestream after class :V
(If I get home and im not lazy heh)


----------



## buuunii (Mar 19, 2015)

https://join.me/159-371-335


----------



## buuunii (Mar 19, 2015)




----------



## Emzy (Mar 20, 2015)

Wahhhh so cute xD Once again bun ~


----------



## buuunii (Mar 21, 2015)

https://join.me/713-896-384


----------



## buuunii (Mar 21, 2015)




----------



## Mercedes (Mar 21, 2015)

How much would it cost for a full town pixel sig? (Rl money)


----------



## buuunii (Mar 21, 2015)

Luckypinch said:


> How much would it cost for a full town pixel sig? (Rl money)



like pixel pixel or like normal drawing?
cuz it would be at least $20


----------



## graciegrace (Mar 26, 2015)

How much for a mayor pixel art? Btb btw owo (You and your art are so adorable!)


----------



## gloomyfox (Mar 26, 2015)

ur characters are adorable there is nothing bad about them omg so cute


----------



## buuunii (Mar 26, 2015)

graciegrace said:


> How much for a mayor pixel art? Btb btw owo (You and your art are so adorable!)



Thank you so much!

Um right now im more focused on RL commissions
I sell those for 2k

- - - Post Merge - - -



gloomyfox said:


> ur characters are adorable there is nothing bad about them omg so cute



Omg thank
I love my OCs
Thank god better artists get to draw them XD


----------



## Money Hunter (Mar 26, 2015)

do you accept bribes?


----------



## graciegrace (Mar 26, 2015)

Oh okay :> Keep up the fabtabulous work owo


----------



## buuunii (Mar 26, 2015)

Money Hunter said:


> do you accept bribes?



Depends... What is your bribe??

- - - Post Merge - - -



graciegrace said:


> Oh okay :> Keep up the fabtabulous work owo



I will! Thank you for your interest ;w;


----------



## buuunii (Sep 13, 2015)




----------



## jiny (Sep 13, 2015)

Oh I wish I could afford one pixel of my mayor 
You're really good at drawing OMG


----------

